
Arduino developers get extra support as Codeanywhere acquires Codebender - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/20/arduino-developers-get-extra-support-as-codeanywhere-acquires-codebender
======
forgottenpass
_Arduino developers get extra support_

Great! Care to elaborate how that translates into benefit for Arduino
developers in general, or those using either of the IDEs in particular?

No? Oh, OK.

So what Techcrunch is saying is that they get zero actual support, but lay
down an implication that they're going to get some fresh stuff in their IDEs
that is not only better than anything any other IDE has, but also justifies
the transition cost. And/or are implying that this won't cause more headache
than benefit to existing users as the products get merged.

And what exactly is this claim based on? A nugget of news about an
acquisition, the funding they were able to raise, existing userbase size, and
an glowing quote from the CEO.

gg, Techcrunch.

~~~
tzikis
Hey @forgottenpass, perhaps I can shed some light. Please keep in mind these
are my personal thoughts, not Codeanywhere's.

Building an IDE is a really, really, _really_ complex thing to do, and
building one on the Cloud is 10X harder because the toolchains are much more
complicated, and the technology is sometimes not even there and you have to
break through technological barriers. It's telling that the other Cloud IDEs
had millions of funding, and some of them still failed.

So the very first upside is that you can combine forces. 90% of the work is
generic, and it's currently being done twice for 2 different Cloud IDEs.
There's no point in reinventing the wheel. Add to that the Marketing costs
that are also double, etc etc, and you can start to see how, organically,
joining forces is better for both. Add to that the shared visions both
companies had and the complimentary solutions/markets (one for Web Devs, one
for Makers), and you start to see some big wins for all.

~~~
forgottenpass
You just talked about driving your own costs down, not that there is any
benefit to me as an end user.

Care to take another stab at it?

~~~
pc86
Are you intentionally being rude, or are you like this in normal conversation?

~~~
forgottenpass
When someone is trying to sell to me, they're not holding "normal
conversation," so I don't let them leverage the pleasantries of human
conversation that would otherwise prevent me from pressing. It's my "just
business" response to being on the losing side of "just business"
interactions.

~~~
pc86
I feel sorry for you.

------
Animats
What's the advantage of a "cloud-based IDE"? It costs $120 a year, compared to
the free Arduino toolchain.

------
tzikis
so happy to finally share the news on this! the best is yet to come

------
ivan_burazin
So excited about this!

------
vdRrsithZm
wider platform, more developers with loaded tools. Hmm appvolution soon. nice!

